# Help deciding which Roamio(s) to get



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Thinking about getting my TiVo on so any advice/guidance is appreciated.

Brighthouse Tampa customer here. Never had their DVR but I did get to use it at a friends house and was not impressed. It was alright but it just didnt seem very intuitive. In the past, I have used WMC, ReplayTV, and TiVo (back in 2002) and know that the user experience could be better. Plus BH is not cheap, 2 tuner DVR for $20+taxes/m or 6 tuner DVR for $25+/m gets pricey pretty quick. $25+/m for multi-room view 2-tuner DVR plus $8+/m per HD box to watch from other room makes it even worse. Since WMC/HTPC with Xbox extender does not meet WAF, I am looking into TIVO for our DVR needs/desires. Any advice on what model(s) to get and setup would be appreciated.

There are two primary viewing locations  one in den used mostly by wife and me and one in bonus room used by kids. My wife would also like to view recordings from the bedroom so thats a desired third location.

For comparisons sake, I was considering getting two 2-tuner DVRs (4 total) on BH and not bother with viewing with third room due to cost of multi room fee. This was going to run me at least $40 more per month. Adding multi room and a remote access box adds another $13/m. Whole house and two remote access boxes doesnt work since that DVR only has two tuners and that wont cut it for us and the kids. The BH 6-tuner DVR does not do multi-room yet, but I expect that would run me $50 more per month when it does come out. So I am looking at saving at least $40/m before taxes and fees with TiVo.

I figure we need at least 5 tuners with 3 viewing locations that could be live simultaneously while recording two shows at the same time (one each for me/wife and the kids). I realize this may be an unrealistic minimum if wife and kids start setting up a bunch of shows to record at the same time. But I am thinking that 6 tuners is enough for all of us.

Based on the TIVO product offerings, I know a mini is perfect for the bedroom viewing location, but I cant decide what it best for the two other places. It seems the two options are:

	roamio plus/pro with 2 minis (1 bonus room, 1 bedroom)
	2 roamio basics (1 den, 1 bonus room) with 1 mini (bedroom)

But the choice is not clear from there for me as there are other considerations. Here is some more info about our situation as it relates to making the right choice:

Recorded shows: Ideally we would like to separate our recordings from the kids so that we dont have to sort through all their shows to find ours. My wife would say the same about mine. The kids are old enough that I am not worried about them seeing what we record (we dont get Cinemax after dark). Is there a way with one roamio to organize recordings into folders or categories so that you can quickly view the ones that are for you? This is not a deal breaker either way but it would be great to know how to manage this in either scenario.

Recording capacity: I think 150 HD hours (what I get from two basics or one pro) is enough for us since to start. Since all the boxes are upgradable this is probably a moot point. Although Ive read that the plus is easier to upgrade than the basic due to the configuration inside the box.

Cost: More of a deal breaker but I dont want to make a choice that I will regret and spend more to rectify down the road. Under normal pricing (special sale pricing aside), the two roamio basic with lifetime are running $200-400 more depending on plus or pro with lifetime for the other choice. The roamio basics are cheaper of course with the summer sale going on. I could always wait for the right special as we are not in a rush. So lets pretend these options are close in price for now. Of course, BH charges for the cable card. Ive read it is $3 per card, but they told me it was $7 over the phone. Will have to sort that out with them, but obviously I am paying for two of these if I get two roamios.

Networking: For setup purposes, I have coax and Ethernet available at all viewing locations but there is one issue. The Ethernet port in bonus room for the kids seems to have a wiring issue (length?) and can only maintain a connection if I set my router to 10m for that port. So streaming to/from there is not an option without MOCA. The den and bedroom have 10/100 available. So MOCA is not needed is I get a roamio basic for the bonus room as the other roamio and mini can talk over Ethernet. But MOCA is needed if I get the roamio plus/pro. Seems like a wash as the plus/pro has MOCA built in. Ive seen a few posts about lag issues with minis so if thats not reliable for regular viewing then two roamios might be better.

OTA capability: Right now we have no plans to cut the cord  besides the broadcast networks, we watch a lot of ESPN, Disney, Nick (regular and teen), AMC, Bravo, TLC, CNN, Fox News (when parents are here), etc. Not sure Id want to pay more for just having OTA capability down the road.

Stream: I dont think I would buy the separate stream box but if I got the pro/plus it might be a cool feature. While the kids like the idea of it, it may just be a novelty for us. Never done it so too hard to know.

Resale value: I would think that two roamio basics with lifetime would have a higher resale than a pro/plus and a mini. Thats not based on any research other than assuming that lifetime kicks up the resale value substantially. Am I wrong about that? Not sure this is a factor to consider beyond how it helps recover the upfront cost in either scenario down the road if needed.

I typed all this out trying to anticipate questions after reading other posts on here. Of course, I probably missed some things so please ask any questions. Pros and cons are welcome.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

You can't separate the kids shows from yours if you have one Pro/Plus and two minis. I know you say that cost is an issue, but I would recommend one Plus, one Basic and one Mini. Let the kids have their own box and shows without impacting your shows and your live tuners. It would be worth it in my opinion.

You can save some money by buying used. I have done this regularly.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

UCLABB said:


> You can't separate the kids shows from yours if you have one Pro/Plus and two minis. I know you say that cost is an issue, but I would recommend one Plus, one Basic and one Mini. Let the kids have their own box and shows without impacting your shows and your live tuners. It would be worth it in my opinion.
> 
> You can save some money by buying used. I have done this regularly.


Thanks for the response. Wouldn't I just need a basic (plus mini) instead of a plus (plus mini) for my needs if the kids get their own basic?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thefisch said:


> Thanks for the response. Wouldn't I just need a basic (plus mini) instead of a plus (plus mini) for my needs if the kids get their own basic?


The advantage of the Plus is that is has more storage and MoCA built in to drive the Mini. Of course the Mini can use Ethernet (or even be wireless in special cases), but MoCA is the preferred method. Also, although not so important, is the Gb Ethernet and the two additional tuners and built-in Stream. Yeah, give the kids their own basic too.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

So if I get a roamio basic for the kids, that would be $400 for a refurb under the summer sale versus a mini for $150. My cost is about $250 more one time. Is that a good price for the basic or should I wait to get it cheaper.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thefisch said:


> So if I get a roamio basic for the kids, that would be $400 for a refurb under the summer sale versus a mini for $150. My cost is about $250 more one time. Is that a good price for the basic or should I wait to get it cheaper.


Both my Premieres I bought used and they are working fine. My Roamio basic I bought from TiVo and arrived with two tuners DOA. My replacement is perfect. I can't answer your question, sorry.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Someone mentioned buying used, but I am not seeing any good deals on ebay and there is nothing on my local craigslist. With the summer sale, getting a roamio basic for $400 seems pretty hard to beat. With the FF code, it is normally $450 new plus what you may pay for the code.

While I wasn't thinking I needed the TIVO stream, the kids might use it more than I would. If their shows are on the basic, then the stream on the roamio plus won't work for their shows. I think it may only work on the recordings on the plus itself. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

thefisch said:


> Someone mentioned buying used, but I am not seeing any good deals on ebay and there is nothing on my local craigslist. With the summer sale, getting a roamio basic for $400 seems pretty hard to beat. With the FF code, it is normally $450 new plus what you may pay for the code. While I wasn't thinking I needed the TIVO stream, the kids might use it more than I would. If their shows are on the basic, then the stream on the roamio plus won't work for their shows. I think it may only work on the recordings on the plus itself. Anyone know for sure?


If they're all on the same account and local network then the Stream built into the Plus will work for any Premiere or later TiVo on your network.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

thefisch said:


> Someone mentioned buying used, but I am not seeing any good deals on ebay and there is nothing on my local craigslist. With the summer sale, getting a roamio basic for $400 seems pretty hard to beat. With the FF code, it is normally $450 new plus what you may pay for the code.
> 
> While I wasn't thinking I needed the TIVO stream, the kids might use it more than I would. If their shows are on the basic, then the stream on the roamio plus won't work for their shows. I think it may only work on the recordings on the plus itself. Anyone know for sure?


If four tuners are ample for you as well as the smallish hard drive, yeah, $400 is a good deal. You could also pick up a stand alone Stream if streaming is wanted in the future.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

I do think 4 tuners is enough for me and the wife, but when I think about the $150 price difference between the plus and the basic (using FF pricing), it does seem like a no brainer to upgrade to the plus. Therefore, I want at least one of my units to be a plus as you suggested. So I guess it would be either:
- one plus and two minis, or
- one plus, one basic and one mini.

From what I understand the basic and plus can watch each others shows and the plus could possibly stream the shows on the basic.

The problem is that creates a bigger price difference between the two options. I can still get a basic with lifetime from the summer sale for $400 or get a mini for $150 (or a little less from other sources). So I am looking at a $250 up front delta plus the $40 or so a year for another cable card.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Terminology clarification. "Stream" can mean to an out of local network device that is built-in to a Plus, or an internal network TiVo to TiVo or Mini which does not need any extra HW. A basic Roamio needs a external device to Stream to an external device. A Plus doesn't. So I've read.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Some info you would need to consider.

The Roamio basic model with 4 tuners, can work with OTA or cable, w or w/o cable card, but with digital cable, most CableCo require a card. 500Gb for about 75 HD hrs.

The Roamio Plus/Pro has 6 tuners, but only for digital cable/w card, no OTA. It has built-in MoCa, Built-in stream.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

A Roamio Plus and a Mini for you and the wife and a Roamio basic for the kids would be the ideal solution. But if you're looking to cut costs, 2 basics and a Mini would work. Though it might not save you that much in the long run if you will be using MoCA and have to buy a separate MoCA adapter (~$50) and ever need to add a standalone Stream (~130).


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> Terminology clarification. "Stream" can mean to an out of local network device that is built-in to a Plus, or an internal network TiVo to TiVo or Mini which does not need any extra HW. A basic Roamio needs a external device to Stream to an external device. A Plus doesn't. So I've read.


Thanks for clarifying. I meant an external stream so the kids could watch on their tablet or phone. Sounds like there recordings need to be on the plus for this to work. Or I'd have to shell out another $100 plus for a stream for them. That's more than half the cost between the basic and plus.



tarheelblue32 said:


> A Roamio Plus and a Mini for you and the wife and a Roamio basic for the kids would be the ideal solution. But if you're looking to cut costs, 2 basics and a Mini would work. Though it might not save you that much in the long run if you will be using MoCA and have to buy a separate MoCA adapter (~$50) and ever need to add a standalone Stream (~130).


I don't mind paying a little more if I know I will use it. Maybe I should start with the plus and one mini for the kids to see how that works. Wish they would say how long the summer sale goes for.

I was thinking the plus in the den would provide the moca to use with the other rooms - or will I need a moca adapter if I get a basic to go with the plus?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

thefisch said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I meant an external stream so the kids could watch on their tablet or phone. Sounds like there recordings need to be on the plus for this to work. Or I'd have to shell out another $100 plus for a stream for them. That's more than half the cost between the basic and plus.


You can use the stream functionality of the Plus to stream shows from the Basic to the iOS or Android app. The shows don't need to be on the Plus.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

thefisch said:


> ....... I was thinking the plus in the den would provide the moca to use with the other rooms - or will I need a moca adapter if I get a basic to go with the plus?


Yes you'll need a Moca adapter for your Roamio basic if you can't get ethernet to it. It doesn't have moca internally at all.

(Edited, thought he was talking about stream in my initial reply, sorry)


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

pfiagra said:


> You can use the stream functionality of the Plus to stream shows from the Basic to the iOS or Android app. The shows don't need to be on the Plus.


Ok, so external stream is back on for recordings on the basic so long as it is networked with a plus then. I hope I got this right - was getting a little confused there.



HarperVision said:


> Yes you'll need a Moca adapter for your Roamio basic if you can't get ethernet to it. It doesn't have moca internally at all.
> 
> (Edited, thought he was talking about stream in my initial reply, sorry)


For some reason, I thought the plus would provide the moca network for the mini and the basic. Now I see that the mini is moca enabled and would work, but the basic is not. Still learning here.

I do have an Ethernet connection in the bonus room where the basic would go (if I get that instead of a mini). BUT that ethernet port is limited to 10 Mbps via my router as it cannot maintain a steady connection if I leave that port in auto (10/100 Mbps) mode.

I believe it is a wiring issue as that is the longest run and while the house is wired with cat5, it was used for telephone so I converted those wires to ethernet RJ45 connectors. All 8 wires are there but there is an issue somewhere along the line.

Will the basic in the bonus room be hindered with an ethernet connection that's limited to 10 Mbps? Or will that only kill streaming recordings to other units?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

MoCa is an alternative for where there is coax and no ethernet. If you choose Moca, you would need either a MoCa enabled router/modem or add an adapter to the cable before the modem and after a POE filter.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

thefisch said:


> Ok, so external stream is back on for recordings on the basic so long as it is networked with a plus then. I hope I got this right - was getting a little confused there.
> 
> For some reason, I thought the plus would provide the moca network for the mini and the basic. Now I see that the mini is moca enabled and would work, but the basic is not. Still learning here.
> 
> ...


It depends on what the basic Roamio will be used for. Streaming shows from the basic Roamio to the Mini would probably run into issues over 10Mbps. But if you aren't planning on doing that, you could probably get by with the 10Mbps connection to the basic. And if for whatever reason the 10Mbps ethernet connection isn't good enough, you can always just add on a MoCA adapter at the basic.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> It depends on what the basic Roamio will be used for. Streaming shows from the basic Roamio to the Mini would probably run into issues over 10Mbps. But if you aren't planning on doing that, you could probably get by with the 10Mbps connection to the basic. And if for whatever reason the 10Mbps ethernet connection isn't good enough, you can always just add on a MoCA adapter at the basic.


So the 10mbps can keep the basic in touch with the tivo mothership, but it will not support viewing recordings from other rooms. I could see the need for that especially if that allows streaming to android devices in the house via the stream-enabled plus in the other room.

So I need to factor a moca adapter for the basic in the bonus room or just get the kids a mini and be done with it.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Get the plus or pro and a couple Minis. You won't regret it. Too much "if this, then that" second guessing going on here.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> Get the plus or pro and a couple Minis. You won't regret it. Too much "if this, then that" second guessing going on here.


I was thinking the same thing. I just dropped in a Plus (with upgraded drive for $118) and two Minis over the weekend and couldn't be happier. I've been without a Tivo for about a year and I am really enjoying having it back. So many little things that are just nicer than the cable companies equipment.

We are streaming over MOCA and I also have other devices in the house sharing MOCA and so far it all works great.

The only reason I can see to use the separate Basic is if you truly want to completely separate the kids recordings from yours and your wife's.

Also, FYI since you mentioned using it, the FF discount is not available right now I don't believe. I tried to get a spherular code last week and he told me that Tivo had abruptly ended the program with no info about future availability. Not sure if that's a common thing or not.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> Get the plus or pro and a couple Minis. You won't regret it. Too much "if this, then that" second guessing going on here.





convergent said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I just dropped in a Plus (with upgraded drive for $118) and two Minis over the weekend and couldn't be happier. I've been without a Tivo for about a year and I am really enjoying having it back. So many little things that are just nicer than the cable companies equipment.
> 
> We are streaming over MOCA and I also have other devices in the house sharing MOCA and so far it all works great.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the advice. I think moca and stream were the hardest for me to grasp given my wiring issues and the capabilities of each box. I went ahead and ordered a plus and one mini knowing that I will for sure use both of those in either scenario. I got lifetime on the plus and the 3 year extended warranty to ensure I get at least get 3 years out of this (although I expect them to last longer).

I plan to setup the mini in the kids room first and see how that goes during the trial period. Then I can try moca or ethernet and see how it works back there. If that works for the kids and we don't mind combined recordings, I will get another mini for the bedroom and be done. If we find that we'd rather separate the recordings, I will get another roamio for the bonus room and move the mini to the bedroom.

Went with the plus as I have no problems with upgrading the drive myself, but I will wait until I know tivo is a keeper and we need the space. I realize the old shows won't transfer but I will deal with that at the time. And if I end up getting a second roamio for the kids, then we should have enough space between the two with an upgrade.

In regards to the pricing, I was using FF pricing and the summer sale as an example of the price difference between a basic and plus which is $150. Under regular pricing the difference is $200 I believe. I realize that sales and discounts are not always available, but I figured I could wait until a good deal comes along if the sales are over. With my cable provider, I would have to spend $1,200 (for 2 dvrs) to $1,900 (for whole house with two dvr) over the next three years to do this. I feel I am saving money either way.

Also, I started to feel like the second roamio (if I get one) would be a plus not a basic. Problem is I am a sucker for a bank for your buck. Since I may have to spend $50 on a moca adapter if I get a basic for the kids room (due to ethernet issue there), that closes the difference between the basic and plus to $100-150. For the extra two tuners, HD space and higher resale, I think I would fork over the extra cash for the plus.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

thefisch said:


> I plan to setup the mini in the kids room first and see how that goes during the trial period. *Then* I can try moca or ethernet and see how it works back there.


That's confusing. You *will* use Ethernet or MoCA for the Mini. Well, most people do anyhow.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

JoeKustra said:


> That's confusing. You *will* use Ethernet or MoCA for the Mini. Well, most people do anyhow.


I'm guessing he meant to try them both to see if there was any difference in performance, because I was thinking the same thing a week ago.

From my limited use, MoCA is working great so I don't expect I'll be trying to use ethernet cabling which would be a big issue for me to put in. And that is with other MoCA traffic going on beyond Tivos.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> That's confusing. You *will* use Ethernet or MoCA for the Mini. Well, most people do anyhow.





convergent said:


> I'm guessing he meant to try them both to see if there was any difference in performance, because I was thinking the same thing a week ago.
> 
> From my limited use, MoCA is working great so I don't expect I'll be trying to use ethernet cabling which would be a big issue for me to put in. And that is with other MoCA traffic going on beyond Tivos.


Yeah sorry that is confusing. Convergent is right that I plan to try both to see if there is a performance difference. Given the ethernet wiring issues in that room, I am expected ethernet to be subpar for streaming across the network compared to moca. However, if I can get a solid connection there with etherent that means I don't need a moca adapter in that room if I get a basic roamio. Sorry for bringing up all these details. It's therapy for me.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its more like MoCa is subpar to ethernet. Ethernet is the best connection you can have. Moca is a substitute where there is no ethernet connection available at the TV location.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> Its more like MoCa is subpar to ethernet. Ethernet is the best connection you can have. Moca is a substitute where there is no ethernet connection available at the TV location.


What I meant by subpar is the ethernet wiring in that part of my house - not saying one connection is inherently better than another. It was cat5 installed by builder for the phone that I converted to RJ45 plugs at both ends as all 8 wires were there. I had a device that couldn't maintain a steady connection when hardwired back there so I changed that port on the router to run at 10mbps instead of 10/100. Perhaps the mini will connect fine with the port set to 10/100. If that's the case then I may go ethernet as I have it in all locations to avoid setting up moca filters (which I don't have yet).


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

ThAbtO said:


> Its more like MoCa is subpar to ethernet. Ethernet is the best connection you can have. Moca is a substitute where there is no ethernet connection available at the TV location.


MoCA is not subpar to ethernet in all cases. This is clearly one of those cases, as his ethernet connection is limited to 10Mbps. MoCA should give a data rate far superior to that. Even 100Mbps ethernet is often subpar to MoCA data speeds.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> MoCA is not subpar to ethernet in all cases. This is clearly one of those cases, as his ethernet connection is limited to 10Mbps. MoCA should give a data rate far superior to that. Even 100Mbps ethernet is often subpar to MoCA data speeds.


Well I installed the mini trying to use ethernet first. I reset the port to 10/100 to see if the mini could negotiate the line. It didn't work - showed no ethernet connected. I throttled the port to 10mbps and the mini could connect and update. However, the streaming from the plus didn't work at all - constant stuttering.

So I switched to moca and after resetting the mini it has been working fantastic. Fingers crossed.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks again to everyone for the advice here. I appreciate it.

My plan was to get another mini to complete the setup, but with the super (fire) sale on the roamio basic I jumped on that. With the 30 day return policy, I plan to shift over the kids recordings and passes and see how it goes. I added a moca adapter due to the ethernet issue back there so we could transfer and watch between the boxes. I figure if it seems worthwhile I can keep it. If not, I can return it and get another mini and pocket the savings.

While it has not bothered my wife and I much, my kids have mentioned they don't like having to sift through all our shows to find theirs. Not all there stuff qualifies for the kids folder. And now that we've turned on suggestions, I can see how separate boxes would benefit viewers with a big difference in interests. Plus this may allow me some options with the parental control so our older kid can watch stuff that we can block from the younger one. We will see how it goes.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

pfiagra said:


> You can use the stream functionality of the Plus to stream shows from the Basic to the iOS or Android app. The shows don't need to be on the Plus.





JoeKustra said:


> A basic Roamio needs a external device to Stream to an external device. A Plus doesn't. So I've read.


So I setup the Roamio Basic on the same network that the Plus with built-in Stream is on. They can see each other and I can transfer shows or 'stream' between them.

On the android app, I can see the shows on either DVR by selecting each one in the drop down on my shows. I can setup recordings and manage passes, etc. on either DVR from my device. So it seems to work with both.

However, I cannot Stream shows from the Basic to the android app. When I select the watch option, it only gives Watch on TV as a choice whereas when shows on the Plus are selected I have two choices - Watch on TV or Watch on Phone. I can watch shows on the Plus using Stream on both my android devices via the app.

Am I doing something wrong? I reran setup on both devices after the Basic was installed just to be sure. If not, then it appears that the Stream built into the Plus does allow viewing of shows on other DVR's on the network. If that's the case, that will be disappointing to my kids that they can't stream their shows from the Basic whereas they could when they were on the Plus.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

The Basic doesn't have the stream hardware built in. Therefore, you can't stream from the Basic to a mobile device without adding a standalone TiVo Stream to your basic. 

I'm not sure what happens if you transfer a show from the Basic to the Plus and then try to stream it from the Plus. That may be possible.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

thefisch said:


> So I setup the Roamio Basic on the same network that the Plus with built-in Stream is on. They can see each other and I can transfer shows or 'stream' between them.
> 
> On the android app, I can see the shows on either DVR by selecting each one in the drop down on my shows. I can setup recordings and manage passes, etc. on either DVR from my device. So it seems to work with both.
> 
> ...


Hi,
The 2 main features that the base Roamio lacks are the built in MoCA and streaming. That would explain why no streaming for the kids.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> The Basic doesn't have the stream hardware built in. Therefore, you can't stream from the Basic to a mobile device without adding a standalone TiVo Stream to your basic. I'm not sure what happens if you transfer a show from the Basic to the Plus and then try to stream it from the Plus. That may be possible.





fcfc2 said:


> Hi, The 2 main features that the base Roamio lacks are the built in MoCA and streaming. That would explain why no streaming for the kids.


But if both the Plus (or pro) and Base model are on the same local LAN, the base can use the Plus or Pro's built in stream.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> But if both the Plus (or pro) and Base model are on the same local LAN, the base can use the Plus or Pro's built in stream.


That's what I was hoping but that is not working out for me so far. The Basic is a connected via ethernet to a moca apapter. The moca network was established by the Plus in another room where it could connect to my router. I can transfer and watch shows between the two DVR's without issue. My mini in another room can work with either of them.

So they are on the same LAN AFAIK. However, the Basic does not seem to be fully using the Stream built into the Plus. Is there something I am supposed to do to set that up?


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

I found this info in the Stream FAQ but there is nothing about needing to set anything up:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=508172
Q. Can the built in Stream in the Roamio Plus/Pro stream from other TiVos on your network?
A. Yes. The built in TiVo Stream works exactly like the standalone TiVo Stream. It can stream from any other Roamio or Premiere on your network.

Q. What's the difference between the standalone TiVo Stream and the one built into the Roamio Plus/Pro?
A. Nothing. The hardware is identical. The Roamio Plus/Pro simply include it on the same motherboard as the TiVo hardware. The internal Stream even has it's own MAC address and uses it's own IP address on your network


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Not trying to hijack this current conversation and apologize if this should be in another thread..if so lemme know pls.
I an considering switching to TIVo. I just got off the phone with them with my question. It was, can I have two dvr's, in different rooms, and be able to see them both from one or the other, in effect allowing me double the tuners. He said no, I couldn't see one from the other or watch recordings from one on the other but from what I'm reading in this thread it sounds as if it's possible. Can anyone confirm and elaborate on how it is fine? Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

steff3 said:


> Not trying to hijack this current conversation and apologize if this should be in another thread..if so lemme know pls.
> I an considering switching to TIVo. I just got off the phone with them with my question. It was, can I have two dvr's, in different rooms, and be able to see them both from one or the other, in effect allowing me double the tuners. He said no, I couldn't see one from the other or watch recordings from one on the other but from what I'm reading in this thread it sounds as if it's possible. Can anyone confirm and elaborate on how it is fine? Thanks!


Yes,when they are on the same home network, they can see each other to share recordings, so you can watch them from the other box. Tuners cannot be shared, but they would be used to record, then shared to the other box. You would need to make sure the under DVR Preferences of your Tivo.com account, everything is enabled.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> Yes,when they are on the same home network, they can see each other to share recordings, so you can watch them from the other box. Tuners cannot be shared, but they would be used to record, then shared to the other box. You would need to make sure the under DVR Preferences of your Tivo.com account, everything is enabled.


Perfect...that makes since and was what I was assuming. Now my question is....if I have no internet in say a bedroom, and purchase moca adapter, will it still work? Unless of course these boxes have wireless capabilities??


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Roamio has built-in wireless.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> Roamio has built-in wireless.


Well hell, this just made up my day, hehe. So if I purchase 2 Roamio's (cc & ota capable) that's all I would need? Any trick in setting it up outside of assuring everything is enabled in my settings under my TIVo account?


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

thefisch said:


> That's what I was hoping but that is not working out for me so far. The Basic is a connected via ethernet to a moca apapter. The moca network was established by the Plus in another room where it could connect to my router. I can transfer and watch shows between the two DVR's without issue. My mini in another room can work with either of them.
> 
> So they are on the same LAN AFAIK. However, the Basic does not seem to be fully using the Stream built into the Plus. Is there something I am supposed to do to set that up?


I think I figured it out. The shows I was trying to play on the Basic using stream had been transferred from the Plus. I just chose a show that was recorded by the Basic and was able to stream it in house to my phone. Interesting that they would block stream on transferred shows like that - oh well, that would be an issue. Just happy the kids can stream their shows now.



steff3 said:


> Well hell, this just made up my day, hehe. So if I purchase 2 Roamio's (cc & ota capable) that's all I would need? Any trick in setting it up outside of assuring everything is enabled in my settings under my TIVo account?


Not sure if the wireless connection will support watching a show ("streaming") from another tivo. I believe that is for guide updates and other service activities if you don't have ethernet. To ensure smooth streaming, you should have a hardwired connection (moca or ethernet).


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

thefisch said:


> I think I figured it out. The shows I was trying to play on the Basic using stream had been transferred from the Plus. I just chose a show that was recorded by the Basic and was able to stream it in house to my phone. Interesting that they would block stream on transferred shows like that - oh well, that would be an issue. Just happy the kids can stream their shows now.
> 
> Not sure if the wireless connection will support watching a show ("streaming") from another tivo. I believe that is for guide updates and other service activities if you don't have ethernet. To ensure smooth streaming, you should have a hardwired connection (moca or ethernet).


Ah......ok, thanks. The main box would be hard wired to my router so then the second box couldn't connect wirelessly and I would have to purchase moca adapter?


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

steff3 said:


> Ah......ok, thanks. The main box would be hard wired to my router so then the second box couldn't connect wirelessly and I would have to purchase moca adapter?


I assume the main box is a roamio basic. If so, that box does not have the ability to create a moca network like the plus and pro can. So you would need two moca adapters -one to provide ethernet to the second box in the bedroom and another to create the moca network. The one creating the network needs to have both a router port and coax nearby. Check on the threads on moca networks - they have lots of good info. If you are getting the plus/pro and it has ethernet nearby, then you just need one moca adapter for the basic.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

thefisch said:


> I assume the main box is a roamio basic. If so, that box does not have the ability to create a moca network like the plus and pro can. So you would need two moca adapters -one to provide ethernet to the second box in the bedroom and another to create the moca network. The one creating the network needs to have both a router port and coax nearby. Check on the threads on moca networks - they have lots of good info. If you are getting the plus/pro and it has ethernet nearby, then you just need one moca adapter for the basic.


Awesome, thank you..great explanation. I was thinking of a Roamio plus for family room and then a basic for the bedroom and according to your explanation one moca adapter and I should be good to go. I'll search the suggested thread as well. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

steff3 said:


> Awesome, thank you..great explanation. I was thinking of a Roamio plus for family room and then a basic for the bedroom and according to your explanation one moca adapter and I should be good to go. I'll search the suggested thread as well. I appreciate the feedback!


Hi steff3,

Just curious why you feel the need to go OTA since you will be using Comcast on your Roamio Plus? Unless there are some obscure OTA channels that you want that Comcast may not carry in the Fairfield area, a Roamio Plus (or Pro) and a Mini would be a better scenario IMO. Mini's include MoCA, are relatively cheap, include lifetime service, and only utilize one of the Plus (or Pros) six tuners when needed.


----------



## steff3 (Sep 17, 2005)

kokishin said:


> Hi steff3,
> 
> Just curious why you feel the need to go OTA since you will be using Comcast on your Roamio Plus? Unless there are some obscure OTA channels that you want that Comcast may not carry in the Fairfield area, a Roamio Plus (or Pro) and a Mini would be a better scenario IMO. Mini's include MoCA, are relatively cheap, include lifetime service, and only utilize one of the Plus (or Pros) six tuners when needed.


Reason being for two boxes as opposed to one and a mini is to increase the # of tuners to record on. We vacation and travel a lot and really need more tuners to get all our shows and sporting events to record without conflict then binge watch when we are home. As far as why OTA, because I believe the quality on OTA to be slightly better but more importantly, to have a option for if/when there are issues with Comcast. We currently record our most want programs via OTA and the rest over the satellite as both our satellite boxes allows for that.


----------

